# Agitation collar to hold IDs or regular leather collar



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Bella's padded leather collar which holds all her tags is falling apart. I leave it on all the time. I WALK her on a Herm Sprenger choke. She is 2 1/2 years old now and weighs 77 lbs, 27" tall at the withers and still growing! 
She has a retired K9 cop for a trainer who is working on protection work and scent work. She wears a vest sometimes. 

WHAT kind of collar should I get for her IDS? She has a very expensive police leash adjustable in length so quality is important. 
Can an agitation collar be worn all the time for her tags and IDs? 
Or should a high quality regular leather collar be used for IDs? I was intending to buy an agitation collar at some point anyway. Her trainer is away right now so I need advice before her ID collar really disintegrates. 
Is it usual to have several collars, agitation for protection work and plain one for IDs constant wear or only use the agitation collar during training? Keep in mind I walk her on the choke, she really has excellent obedience but the choke comes in handy IF you need control in a situation. Advice really needed and appreciated!!!Thanks!!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

It's not uncommon to have many collars as each can do a different job. I would go with just a regular collar for tags and leave the agitation collar for protection work. I don't believe they are made for every day wear, I'm by no means an expert just my opinion.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I like switching collars depending on the time of year. During the summer I will use a lighter weight quick release collar so that if it gets wet it can dry quickly but I do have a quick release leather collar that I use. 
It is one of the only leather collars that I have seen that is made with he quick release hardware and it is very high quality. 
This company also make leashes and service dog equipment here's their link:
http://boldleaddesigns.com/shop/

I also put my tags on a special clip so that it is easy to switch collars, since I rotate collars.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Bear GSD said:


> I also put my tags on a special clip so that it is easy to switch collars, since I rotate collars.


This.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Every ID clip I've tried has come apart, gotten caught, gotten ripped off in play. From now on I get collars from Gun Dog Supply because they include, for free, a brass ID plate. Coke being my escape artist has two plates on his collar (paid a few bucks extra for the second plate). I use the DuraSoft ASAT/Biothane. Coke wears his collar 24/7 and even on a tie-out and it's never broken, cracked, come apart. My other dogs have them but don't wear them unless we're on vacation or far away from home. Being biothane they don't get slimy, cracked, rotten, etc.

1 in. Mendota DuraSoft Orange Hunt Dog Center-Ring Dog Collar . $13.95.


----------

